# likes and reps



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but I'm not able to give likes and reps via the UK-m app.

I rearly use a pc and think this would be a welcome addition to what is already a top notch app


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

When I get notifications on the app of new likes I can't seem to be able to see which post has been liked but I do really like the app


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

didnt think you gave out enough likes

i thought you were just a moody cnut!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

big [URL=steve:2606793]steve:2606793[/URL] said:


> didnt think you gave out enough likes
> 
> i thought you were just a moody cnut!


Far from it mate, if I'm not at work I can't give out any love


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I'm not able to give likes and reps via the UK-m app.
> 
> I rearly use a pc and think this would be a welcome addition to what is already a top notch app


Agreed, would be perfecto if this was possible!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Yep that would be great


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

sure iv had likes and reps from you befo.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

4 months after the op... Cheers lads


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ts23:2606849 said:


> sure iv had likes and reps from you befo.


Yea mate when I've been at work or at a pc


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> 4 months after the op... Cheers lads


Think yourself lucky Tombo rescued your failed thread...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:2606908]Ben:2606908[/URL] said:


> Think yourself lucky Tombo rescued your failed thread...


Lol

It didn't fail, it was just posted at the wrong time


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just do what i do just write 'like'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lol
> 
> It didn't fail, it was just posted at the wrong time


like


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

i was thinking the same the other day... i always use the rather than going my pc and it would he great if you could rep/like on a mobile.

maybe lorrian might see this and add this function if its possible

and i also cant see the notifications on my mobile


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i dont understand the need for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i dont understand the need for it


Negged 

Kiddin'


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Alls im saying is, 'likes' killed 'reps' and the rep system is toss compared to the old version

It dont even matter no more


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

now rep me lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Matt 1:2606980 said:


> now rep me lol


No biatch.... I'm on my phone

See if I had a rep function I would have repped you

Oh and Fattie "like" for your comment


----------

